# Iceland anyone?



## treehuggerhikerboy (Apr 7, 2005)

Going in June...any help on groovy places to visit would be appreciated!

thanks!
dave


Or you could email me at davep763@yahoo.com


----------



## wabash (Apr 21, 2005)

Yah Man
If you can make it to the West Fyords, June is prime time to shoot puffins, particularly at Landmarbjarg (the largest cliffs in Europe). -note 6 hr drive from Reykjavik
Porsimork, (national park) -2 hr. drive from reykjavik  (need 4 wheel drive)
Olaskvik is beautiful as well. -2hrs
Oh and Vik too near the Glacier Lagoon- 3hrs.
Happy travels.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 21, 2005)

I think there was a member from there (besides wabash)...I don't remember her name...actually I don't remember if it was even Iceland....could have been Greenland.

Sorry, that doesn't help much.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Apr 25, 2005)

I think you're right Big Mike....I could've sworn there was a girl from Iceland on here...but when I did a search, I only came up with Greenland.


----------



## inneist (May 23, 2005)

There's one great NASA satellite image from "Earth as Art" series: 

West Fjords, Iceland:

http://earthasart.gsfc.nasa.gov/images/fjords_hires.jpg

There're 2 places in Iceland I deeply regret not having visited while I was there. One is the island of Vestmannaeyjar, where puffins circle tirelessly. The other is Mývatn, in northeast Iceland. Lucky you could make the trip in June, it should be a great journey..

Wabash, it's sooo coool to live in Iceland, I can only envy you.


----------



## inneist (May 25, 2005)

I thought about Iceland a lot lately, as I've been thinking of a trip in June to Kulusuk of east Greenland. This part of Greenland is definitely off the beaten path. If you have already managed to reach Reykjavík, however, Air Iceland has a day tour to get you there neatly. 

http://www.eastgreenland.com/
http://www.airiceland.is/AirIceland/NetOffers/Narsarsuaq/

On Iceland itself, just add a practical link to the bus company: 

http://www.bsi.is/

Hope this helps.


----------

